# Some pics from Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*More Pics.*

Here are some more pictures of my set up.

The Honey House, a work in progress:









Last fall's crop from one medium super. We could have extracted a deep, but we're new and we didn't know how much we should have left on for the winter:









-Nathanael


----------



## Honeytree (May 27, 2007)

hungry just looking at that crop !!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

how do you like those beemax hives?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> how do you like those beemax hives?


I've been very impressed with them. They are surprisingly durable and very lite. The ventilation and insulation is wonderful! One thing that I don't like about them are their think walls. It's hard to avoid killing a few bees when I close up the hive, but that's what gives them great insulation. I haven't kept bees in wooden ware yet, so I can't really compare them to traditional hives. But over all I like 'em.

-Nathanael


----------



## betrbekepn (Aug 7, 2006)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> One thing that I don't like about them are their think walls. It's hard to avoid killing a few bees when I close up the hive, but that's what gives them great insulation.



The trick to not squishing bees when stacking boxes is to slide the boxes together instead of just sitting a box on top. Maybe you allready knew that . Smoker helps also. Did you paint your boxes?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

betrbekepn said:


> The trick to not squishing bees when stacking boxes is to slide the boxes together instead of just sitting a box on top. Maybe you allready knew that . Smoker helps also. Did you paint your boxes?


Yes, I found that to help a little. But then there are those bees that crawl out at the last minute and get run over as I push the super along. I should probably bring the smoker out with me to shoo the bees away from the edges. It's been a while since I've lit the smoker now that I just spray 'em down with sugar water.

Oh yes, I painted my boxes with exterior latex. Only problem was that I didn't let them dry long enough, so now they stick a little. But I'm not the only one... http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206085&highlight=exterior+latex+paint

-Nathanael


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> Here are some pictures of my
> The Apiary, Station 1:


I don't think much of your bear fence


----------

